# Post an album, I will listen to it and rate it /10



## aqxsl (Jul 14, 2012)

Gimme something good;  I feel like I've heard everything and am hitting a wall in my exploration of sound.

If a 10/10 is discovered, you shall be rewarded handsomely.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 14, 2012)

The Mars Volta's _Frances The Mute_

If you know this then I like you even more.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 14, 2012)

Extraordinary ambient that really generalizes Vladislav Delay's trademark sound. Has a nice familiar feeling to it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 14, 2012)

ALSO

I don't know how you feel about piano music but listen to Franz Liszt's three volumes of compositions titled _AnnÃ©es de PÃ¨lerinage._ It's rather captivating.

I'd recommend as played by either Hamelin or Jerome Rose.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2012)

M83 - Hurry Up, We're Dreaming


----------



## Demensa (Jul 14, 2012)

Wendy Carlos - Beauty in The Beast

I don't know if I'm supposed to post more than one, but there's just too much, as always.

David Maxim Micic - Bilo 2.0

Ivo Pogorelich's recital of Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit...  I know, not an actual album, but it's too good to miss.

I've actually been wanting some suggestions myself for outstanding music, so I will watch this thread closely...
I should hook you up with my friend.  He listens to the most ridiculous variety of music and spends probably $500 on physical albums per month.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 14, 2012)

Demensa said:


> spends probably $500 on physical albums per month.



The fuck?!?!
I don't think I've spent that much on music in my life...


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is a album you might like

Grendel - Timewave: Zero


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 14, 2012)

Uriah Heep - _Demons and Wizards _


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2012)

You could try one of my favorite albums: Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye



Demensa said:


> He listens to the most ridiculous variety of music and spends probably $500 on physical albums per month.



Student loans are the only thing keeping me from doing this


----------



## aqxsl (Jul 14, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> The Mars Volta's _Frances The Mute_



I've heard all of their stuff up to Bedlam in Goliath; but it's been awhile, so I listened again to refresh my memory.  Overall 8.5/10.  The energy in some of the tracks is fooking incredible, like Cygnus and pretty much all of Cassandra Gemini.  Otherwise I got bored with L'Via L'Viquez and Miranda, although good songs nonetheless.  The Widow was the worst of em.  Really appreciate the uniqueness of the sound tho and I'd consider them amongst the best in modern "progressive rock".



Sollux said:


> Extraordinary ambient that really generalizes Vladislav Delay's trademark sound. Has a nice familiar feeling to it.



Yer speaking my language here Sollux.  Too bad I'm a huge Vladislav fan and I've heard it all.  This album is an 8/10 (except for The Third Quarter, which is an easy 10/10).  Had you posted Entain or Anima, oof.



Aden said:


> You could try one of my favorite albums: Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye



9.5/10. Amazing album brotha; definitely Kayo Dot's best.  The Manifold Curiosity especially crushes my soul. Unfortunately I've already listened to this one far too many times.  Anything Toby Driver touches tends to be >= 9.


I'm going through all the other albums posted so far.  I've been able to get my hands on everything but Wendy Carlos; I doubt I'm going to be able to find that one Demensa.    Sounds super promising too... .

Keep em cumming; the more obscure and weird the better.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 14, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> I've heard all of their stuff up to Bedlam in Goliath; but it's been awhile, so I listened again to refresh my memory.  Overall 8.5/10.  The energy in some of the tracks is fooking incredible, like Cygnus and pretty much all of Cassandra Gemini.  Otherwise I got bored with L'Via L'Viquez and Miranda, although good songs nonetheless.  The Widow was the worst of em.  Really appreciate the uniqueness of the sound tho and I'd consider them amongst the best in modern "progressive rock".
> 
> 
> Keep em cumming; the more obscure and weird the better.


I like you. Also you pretty much reciprocated my thoughts, but I appreciate Widow's trumpet solo so there's that. By all means, even their "worst" still features impressive qualities, so that's why it's one of my favourites.

Cygnus I hope to learn on drums when I'm better but as of the moment it's noticeably beyond me.

You also know Between The Buried and Me, and unless you haven't listened to _The Great Misdirect _yet, I'm at a loss.

Also, that last sentence made me giggle. :3


----------



## Plantar (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what type of music you really like but I think everyone should give "Whiskey For The Holy Ghost" by Mark Lanegan a shot.

Or "It's Not How Far You Fall, It's How You Land" by Soulsavers. That's awesome too.


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> 9.5/10. Amazing album brotha; definitely Kayo Dot's best.  The Manifold Curiosity especially crushes my soul. Unfortunately I've already listened to this one far too many times.  Anything Toby Driver touches tends to be >= 9.



Can't argue with that last part! Though most of that recent album he collaborated in under the name Vaura was surprisingly underwhelming to me. Certainly not bad, just not great.

So you're looking for obscure, and you enjoy Kayo Dot...try out Nooumena - Argument with Eagerness


----------



## Takun (Jul 14, 2012)

One of the best. :3c


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jul 15, 2012)

Alright, so you wanna hear all this new and obscure stuff. Well, I just wanna know your opinion of one of the classics. The album American Pie by Don McLean.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 15, 2012)

Aden said:


> Student loans are the only thing keeping me from doing this



I would do it too if I weren't saving up for a car... I'm probably ONLY spending up to $100 per month on music plus dvds... 
Games however is another story.

Back to more album suggestions, try:
Disperse - Journey Through the Hidden Gardens
Fleshgod Apocalype - Agony (only if you enjoy death metal)
Koenji Hyakkei - Hundred sights of Koenji (For fans of ruins)
Sithu Aye - Cassini

I'm assuming you have already listened to most of everything by Satriani and Animals as leaders.


----------



## Aden (Jul 15, 2012)

Aden said:


> Student loans are the only thing keeping me from doing this



Actually, I was looking through my little spending app I use to help myself be responsible with my money, and






I'm not very responsible with my money :v


----------



## Demensa (Jul 15, 2012)

Haha! I'm probably downplaying the amount I actually spend on music as well. I've ordered 5 albums in the past 2 days, now that the steam summer sale has kicked me into "spending" mode. 
This probably won't end well.


----------



## VestigialNRG (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm not sure if your a fan of techno.but here is a song I made for anthros. http://soundcloud.com/djobscure1337/anthro-dance if you don't fancy techno I have alternatives.http://soundcloud.com/djobscure1337...ndcloud.com/djobscure1337/lamian-love-danceIf my music catches your interest feel free to keep in contact with meSincerely, DJ Obscure

ugh sorry about that....can you delete my previous post please? my internet is being douchy -_-http://soundcloud.com/djobscure1337/anthro-dancehttp://soundcloud.com/djobscure1337/call-of-the-midnite-beasthttp://soundcloud.com/djobscure1337/lamian-love-dancehttp://soundcloud.com/djobscure1337/to-no-end-asaphrens-theme

just follow the link from Anthro Dance.so I can stop flooding the thread and looking like an idiot....


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2012)

You can edit posts.


----------



## Karasurhekitsune (Jul 19, 2012)

Tool- Lateralus


----------



## Isen (Jul 19, 2012)

mewithoutYou- Ten Stories

Concept album (loosely) about circus animals who escape from a train crash in 1878. Good mix of spoken word-ish vocals, post-hardcore, and indie rock. Thematically speaking it explores fatalism and Sufi and Christian conceptions of the reality/unreality of the self. 

Sample track: "Fox's Dream of the Log Flume"
Fox, traveling with Bear, has an eerie prophetic dream.
[yt]S046KlS1rmE[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 19, 2012)

Dude

Orkidea: 20

[video=youtube;LkDjkPM9FB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkDjkPM9FB0[/video]


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2012)

opwillsurelydeliver.jpg


----------



## aqxsl (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry for the way late response people (had an terribly busy week); but rest assured I have been listening to your recommendations.  The albums have had some time to sink in, so no bullshit here.

Lez do this (beware, incoming wall of text; more coming soon):

*M83 - Hurry Up, We're Dreaming:*

Rating 4/10

This is case-in-point, the Pitchfork-brand electronic that I just can't get into.  I'm sorry to say this man, I felt like this album was mostly derivative and unoriginal; pretty much a culmination of many electronic, indie, and post-rock cliches.

Likes:
Favorite song = New Map (especially the ending)
1) Some of the melodies are just great; totally exciting and uplifiting 
2) Although overused, love the 80's electro vibe.

Dislikes:
Least favorite song = Raconte-Moi Une Histoire
1) Don't know if you listen to much post-rock, but several songs in this album (Intro, Wait, My Tears Are Becoming a Sea, Year One One UFO) remind me of a trend that kind of ruined the genre for me.  The trend being, every band feels the need to cram an "epically beautiful" build-up/climax into every song.  Since this became the norm, post-rock has hit rock bottom after a delluge of formulaic and substanceless melodrama.  In this vein, "Wait" would have been good had they not gone overboard with the ending.
2) Several filler tracks (1+min interludes, Echoes of Mine,...) and song structures/melodies used over and over again (could of sworn Steve McQueen and Claudia Lewis were the same song, maybe intentional?).
3) This may sound pretty bitchy, but I have beef with artists that use samples of "kid talk" without purpose (ie Raconte-Moi Une Histoire).  First I heard this was with Boards of Canada in Music Has The Right to Children and ever since seems like "pop-oriented" tronic artists have a collective hard-on for basing throwaway songs around samples of children speaking (Four Tet's No More Mosquitos comes to mind, ugh).

*
David Maxim Micic - Bilo 2.0*

Rating 6.5/10

In terms of djent, this is pretty damn good; but I have to admit Demensa, I not huge on the genre.  I've expressed this before, but I think a lot of metal bands (especially djent bands) exchange technicality for substance, hence you get boring-ass bands like Behold...The Arctopus; but when the technical and substance combine, then its typically amazing.  I think this album leans towards the combo, but its not quite there.

Likes:
Favorite song = Electric Fields
1) Disgustingly good shredding in some songs (Rise and Shine, Strange Night)
2) Really liked the electronics in the first two tracks; Electric Fields is unique because of it.  Reminds me of the Donkey Kong Country soundtrack, which kicks a$$
Dislikes:
Least favorite song = Mbinguni Amina
1) Several aimless or directionless riffs/melodies (the piano in Strange Night was driving me nuts)

*
Grendel - Timewave: Zero*

Rating 7.5/10

You are playing to my cyberpunk sensibilities here and I like that.  EBM is a guily pleasure of mine, since from my dabbling, maybe 5% of it isn't shit.  More often than not, I'm cringing at the vocals/lyrics, but occasionally I really get into it if the bleak cyberpunk vibe is there (an example being Pattern Recognition from Headscan).  Aside from one or two songs, the vibe is there my friend.
Likes:
Favorite song = Timewave Zero
1) Cyberpunk as fuck (especially moments in Timewave Zero and Wheels in Motion)
2) Love the glitched-out robo vocals 

Dislikes:
Least favorite song = EPR // EDP, Neon City Nights
1) Had some brief moments of EBM terribleness, but for the most part, it was pure enjoyment
2) Didn't like the cheesy epic moments (ie Rise, Neon City Nights and Fall)
3) The female vocals in Deep Water were standard and subpar

Quick question, you ever hear Access To Arasaka?  I'd consider this man to be the non-ebm pinnacle of cyberpunk vibe-ry, check it out: 
[video=youtube;8QsQxigk620]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QsQxigk620[/video]
Got any more cyberpunk stuff for me?

*Uriah Heep - Demons and Wizards*

Rating 7/10

Good call!  This is a prog album I've had for many years but neglected to listen to.  Overall, it was so much like Deep Purple that I just couldn't help but find it derivative.  The surprising shame of prog imo is the tendency for bands to copy the sounds of "progenitor prog artists", completely defeating the idea of progressive music (so many Genesis clones & don't get me started on "progressive metal"); I think Uriah Heep "influences" are pretty conspicuous in this album.  Heep's Salisbury is much > this, you agree?

Likes:
Favorite song = Paradise/The Spell
1) Seems like the epic always makes the album for more "obscure" prog records; this was a good epic.
2) Love the fantasy concept

Dislikes:
Least favorite song = All My Life
1) All but three songs were kind of boring (Traveler in Time, Rainbow Demon, Paradise/The Spell); songs with a none-too-exciting Deep Purple riff repeated over-and-over with bland vocals.  Made everything feel kind of sterile and safe, you know?
Have you listened to Argus by Wishbone Ash?  I feel like it's really similar but far more interesting.


*Mark Lanegan - Whiskey For The Holy Ghost*

Rating 6.75/10

Whoa, this is pretty far from the stuff I generally like, but I went in with an open mind.  Musically, I wasn't a fan of the grungy-blues sound; but lyrically it was pretty potent to say the least.  I'm torn since some tracks were either fantastic or really bad; no in-between. Might have to listen again, this album could having growing potential, but I'm not sure...

Likes:
Favorite song = Borracho, the most emotionally powerful track imo
1) Good lyrical content.  The vocals range from really great (gritty and Tom Waits-y) to annoying (kind of Pearl Jam-ly)
2) Some tracks are very good, like Riding the Nightingale,  Beggar's Blues, Borracho, The River Rise.

Dislikes:
Least favorite song = El Sol
1) Boring, sappy songs that fit the profile of your standard blues-rock fare (House a Home, El Sol, Dead On You, ...); these REALLY brought down the listening experience
2) The album art is dumb

*
Big Black - Songs About Fucking:*

Rating 8.5/10

The lofi noiseness immediately sucked me in, and for the most part it was a bitching listen.  I was absolutely cranking this on my sound system; can't really imagine listening to it any other way than crushingly loud.  The whole experience makes me want to see them live fur sher; and I'll likely put the album in my rotation.  Unfortunately I can't comment so much on individual tracks cuz I couldn't find the mp3s 

Likes:
Favorite song = the one where his vocals sound like indecipherable screams filtered through a megaphone (around midway through the album, might be Ergot)
1) The fuking immense cavernous reverb on everything sounded so good.  Adds much to the abrasiveness and power of the experience; dear lord those drums are heavy.
2) Super raw; felt like I was at a live show.
3) For what it's worth, the only band I can think of that has a similar sound is Butthole Surfers; this is better tho

Dislikes:
Least favorite song = The Model; never liked Kraftwerk and this cover is nothing special
1) Some tracks were hit or miss (Bad Penny, both covers, two more with names I don't know)

Overall, really liked it but it's not amongst the greatest things I've heard

*
Tool - Lateralus*

Rating 7/10

You know, Tool is pretty good, but hardly obscure.  I've already heard this album, heck we've all heard this album; so I'm not going to go into it.  I will say tho, probably one of, if not the only, decent music to see airtime on popular "hard rock" radio stations (at least where I'm at).


----------



## Traven V (Jul 22, 2012)

Album of the same name, I like it, I'm actually in love with Metric and the lead singer and I'm not even straight (or am I ?!?) maybe that makes me bisexual or maybe love doesn't necessarily involve sex :/ maybe I think to much XD
[video=youtube_share;gOTjqYq7uKA]http://youtu.be/gOTjqYq7uKA[/video]

I also highly recommend Death Cab for Cutie: Codes and keys if you haven't yet


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jul 22, 2012)

[yt]anAMdoKz1-0[/yt]


----------



## Tissemand (Jul 23, 2012)

Pick one (or all, if you wish):
[Prog rock-ish] In the Court of the Crimson King by King Crimson
[Prog/alt rock] Deadwing by Porcupine Tree
[Post rock/almost ambient] ÃgÃ¦tis byrjun by Sigur RÃ³s

I usually like prog metal and prog death, but I think those are my  personal 10/10 worthy albums.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 23, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> I not huge on the genre.


I can understand. Thanks for stopping me before I post more XD
It does sound like you actually might like the original Bilo more, although I can never be sure.
I do think however that Behold the Arctopus is an excellent band, not because their music is terribly emotionally moving, but simply because of how explosive and technical it sounds. I do listen in moderation only and it can get tiring.
Of course that is just my opinion and I have only REALLY gotten into music recently.
Other than that, I have pretty much nothing for you except for beauty in the beast...


----------



## Takun (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh boy I'm winning.  Yes that was Ergot.  c:







One of my favorites here.  :3c


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 23, 2012)

Zelazowa - Elephants on a Mousehunt

DJ Okawari - Kaleidoscope

Danimal Cannon - Roots

Silversun Pickups - Pikul

I realize that the last one isn't exactly obscure, but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 3, 2012)

Welp, been a while...hee hee oops; grad school sux, forgive me.  Thanks for the recs so far, u guys are the BEST!  

Anyways, I've absorbed most of the albums and formed some opinions.  Overall we got some really great stuff.  CHECK IT!

*Mogwai - Mr. Beast:*
Rating 7.0/10
Damn good.  I'd only heard Happy Songs For Happy People before this and didn't love it, thus I was misguided going in; Mr. Beast is much better.  Definitely dig the pastoral vibe found in the majority of songs (slide guitar + synth = awesome), of which I think is a sound that makes them relatively unique amongst post-rockers.  On the other hand, the songs tend to fit the post-rock song structure mould pretty closely; so there weren't any tracks that blew me away.  The mould isn't terrible, I've just gotten sick of it; hence I feel like I've listened to most of these songs before, they just have a somewhat different "sound" to them.  Overall, good recommendation; will probably listen to again at some point.  Thanks!
Favorite songs: I Chose Horses (most memorable) and Acid Food 
*
mewithoutYou - Ten Stories:*
Rating 7.5/10
Wow, these guys influences are pretty apparent; Fox's Dream of The Log Flume sounds like it's straight off of The Moon and Antarctica.  Each song felt a little "too" influenced by something, but this something was different for each one; hence I liked the fact that they didn't hold back in experimenting with different sounds to create ten "individual" stories.  So all the songs are good, albeit not immensely original; but at the same time the album felt unique since all the tracks were so unalike one another, ya know?  As a full-album, I liked it a lot; but each song was only "good".  Except for Cardiff Giant, holy shit i can't stop listening to it.
Favorite songs: Cardiff Giant 

*Nooumena - Argument With Eagerness*
Rating 8.0/10
Hands down the most obscure album posted, so thanks for that.  When it comes down to it though, the album came off as a more half-assed Kayo Dot mixed with Ved Buens Ende tbh.  A lot of cool avant-gardeness and occultish-ness but only a handful of times where it really pays off (ie the ending of Taedium Vitae, hoo boy).  Good stuff, but relative to Maudlin of The Well/Kayo Dot it doesn't blow me.  Definitely what I look for when in terms of metal though.
Favorite songs: Taedium Vitae, Le Plouc, I'll throw in Somehow too

*Don McLean - American Pie*
Rating 10/10
Don McLean, Fugg 'em
*
Koenji Hyakkei - Hundred Sights of Koenji*
Rating 9.5/10 
Aw shit, Demensa's into Zeuhl?  You are the man!!  This is the only Koenji Hyakkei LP I haven't heard and it's fucking fantastic (quite possbily my favorite from them now).  From beginning to end it had me laughing my ass off, and in my mind, only truly phenomenonal albums can do that.  Avante-garde stuff that doesn't take itself seriously is easily the best stuff.  Just a few questions, am you a fan of Magma?  Also, in the vein of absurdism in music, you ever dabble in noise?
Favorite Songs: Gepek!!! and Loss (had me rofling), Molavena (for kicking my ass), Yagonahn, fuck it they're all awesome; best recommendation yet

*Orkidea - 20*
Rating 5.0/10
I could probably get into this at a show/club, but not so much for casual music absorbtion.  Pacifique was pretty good, but for the most part, trance has just kind of blended together into the same four-on-the-floor track to me.

*Frank Zappa - Joes Garage*
Rating 9.25/10
My #4 Zappa album containing my favorite Zappa song (ie Watermelon in Easter Hay).  Beautiful and brutally hilarious stuff; love the gay Sy-Borg golden shower scenario.

*King Crimson - ITCOTCK*
Rating 10/10
Agreed, timeless and immensely influential music; probably the album that got me into "music".  All I can say is, if you haven't heard this, you're a pleb (jk or ami?).  

*Porcupine Tree - Deadwing*
Rating 7.0/10
Hmm, I do like the album, but the only tracks that have really "stuck" with me over the years are Lazarus and Arriving Somewhere But Not Here.  In retrospect, I think Signify might be my favorite Porcupine Tree album; feel like it has the best vibe.

*Sigur Ros - Agaetus Byrjun*
Rating 8.0/10
This album isn't as potent as it once was (probably just my general post-rock malaise), but I did pretty thoroughly enjoy it for some time.  Gotta commend them as being amongst the progenitors of the sound, especially this album.  Staraflur in the Life Aquatic is one of my favorite movie moments ever.

Still need to listen to Gang of Four (of which I'm pumped for), Stratto Hawk's shit, and Demensa's other stuff (I need Wendy Carlos bro!); oh and some classical stuff.  In the mean time, I'm sure there's been some new discoveries and  I have yet to find an unlistened to 10/10; so HOOK ME UP!  Maybe I'll respond, who knows!?


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 3, 2012)

Dr. Dee by Damon Albarn
Metals by Feist


----------



## Zerig (Aug 3, 2012)

My personal favorite album ever,

[video=youtube;u_Y91UVPM-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_Y91UVPM-4[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Aug 4, 2012)

Modest Mouse: The Moon and Antarctica
Prepare to be enlightened 

[video=youtube_share;OP1IVNVS5bI]http://youtu.be/OP1IVNVS5bI[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Aug 5, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> Aw shit, Demensa's into Zeuhl?  You are the man!!  This is the only Koenji Hyakkei LP I haven't heard and it's fucking fantastic (quite possbily my favorite from them now).  From beginning to end it had me laughing my ass off, and in my mind, only truly phenomenonal albums can do that.  Avante-garde stuff that doesn't take itself seriously is easily the best stuff.  Just a few questions, am you a fan of Magma?  Also, in the vein of absurdism in music, you ever dabble in noise?
> Favorite Songs: Gepek!!! and Loss (had me rofling), Molavena (for kicking my ass), Yagonahn, fuck it they're all awesome; best recommendation yet


Well, sadly I have yet to start listening to magma (I know, I probably should have started off with them, before moving to ruins, etc.), but I have very high hopes! I haven't listened to much noise either, so maybe you could set me on a path for that as well. And I have to ask; Do you like math rock in general?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 5, 2012)

Three Trapped Tigers- Route One or Die

One of the better indie works I've heard, doubt it'll get me a 10, but who knows, I love it.


----------



## Bread (Aug 5, 2012)

listen to Oneohtrix Point Never - Replica
this is the self titled track
it's a drone/ambient album, very dark and strangely soothing. 
[video=youtube;AvEm3a20Yc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvEm3a20Yc4[/video]


----------



## Kennin (Aug 7, 2012)

I know this makes me weeaboo as all hell, but I LOVE *Kawakita Saruin from Maximum the Hormone*.  There isn't one song on that album that I don't like.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 10, 2012)

Nightwish's album, 'Century Child', is one of my personaly favourites. The only song on there which I don't listen to often is 'Forever Yours', but I find it overly slow.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?fvuivjf5e1bu1o6


----------



## Hir (Aug 10, 2012)

the evpatoria report - golevka


----------



## aqxsl (Aug 12, 2012)

Crap forgot to respond to some of your comments Demensa.

I absolutely understand teh perspective of liking Behold the Arctopus for the sake of their explosive technicality, and I know many metalheads who feel the same.  That aspect of the genre never clicked for me I guess; shredding just seems "empty".  Maybe it's because I'm always looking for a vibe; hence, why I gravitate towards Black Metal in the genre; it's typically techinicaly unimpressive, but the atmosphere can be immense.  The guys from Behold The Arctopus have a side-project called Infidel?/Castro! that I really dig; it's the perfect medium of technicality and vibe.  Have you heard it?  Here's a link no matter what:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGbb12eTdoI&feature=related

Also, I enjoy math rock; vibey math rock that is.  In general, sure math rock is ridiculously technical; I just thrive on music that gives me a hard-hitting emotional response (aka vibey).  No reason that something really technical can't also be potent.  Maybe that's where our perspectives are different; seems like an emotional response for you might come from these moments of insane virtuosity.

Here's what I've fully absorbed so far, good stuff again!
*
Gang Of Four - Entertainment!*
Rating 8.0/10.0
Another damn good album suggestion; how have I never heard these?  Above all, loved the guitar on this.  Even though a lot of the songs were a bit straightforward, they were substantially twisted with that weird-ass playing style and hence became unique/unsettling.  Also, the funk in some spots caught me off-guard. So there we're a lot of moments where I started getting a little bored, but something always came up that made get interested again.  My fave track is either Guns Before Butter for the guitar beatdown or Anthrax for that sweet fuzznezz.  Think I liked Big Black more, but I'll have to listen to this again to be sure.
*
DJ Owakari - Kaleidoscope*
Rating 3.0/00001010
What is this, J-Pop?  This is just too safe...
*
Modest Mouse - The Moon and Antarctica*
Rating 9.5/ten
Oh, I've been enlightened by this long ago bro.  Just a tremendous album and one that got me interested in darker/bleaker music.  Isacc's lyrics have always resonanted with me, and the song you posted in particular is one that hits me hard.  Life Like Weeds and The Stars Are Projects also destroy me.  Thanks for posting this album; shame I've heard it a countless number of times.
*
Feist - Metals*
Rating 6.0/0xa
Eh...everything that I expected.  Woman sings melancholy songs with a variety of your standard accompaniments.  Not necessarily "bad", but just boring with some occasional compelling moments.  I can see how someone could have an emotional response to this...
*
Mogwai - The Hawk Is Howling*
Rating log_2(724)/log_2(1024)
Wow alright, liked this even more than the last one (maybe I'd better give Happy Songs another chance now ).  I think this one strayed further from the post-rock cliches that I have so much beef with and again I LOVED the pastoral-ness of it.  The whole experienced was much more low-key/subdued and consequently put me in a state of deep relaxation (expect for batcat, which was RAD-ically heavy). I'd easily say it's some of the better/best post-rock I've heard.  Thank You Space Expert was really, really fantastic; so goddamn tranquil (prob my favorite Mogwai track).  Will listen again, if not strictly for this track.  Thanks dude.


----------



## Demensa (Aug 13, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> Crap forgot to respond to some of your comments Demensa.
> 
> I absolutely understand teh perspective of liking Behold the Arctopus for the sake of their explosive technicality, and I know many metalheads who feel the same.  That aspect of the genre never clicked for me I guess; shredding just seems "empty".  Maybe it's because I'm always looking for a vibe; hence, why I gravitate towards Black Metal in the genre; it's typically techinicaly unimpressive, but the atmosphere can be immense.  The guys from Behold The Arctopus have a side-project called Infidel?/Castro! that I really dig; it's the perfect medium of technicality and vibe.  Have you heard it?  Here's a link no matter what:
> 
> ...



I know what you mean as well, with the whole idea of emotionally charged songs being preferable to 'mindless' shredding. It reminds me of the split between fans of Yngwie Malmsteen (myself included) and people who dismiss his music as "soulless shredding". 
I think it's just that I've only been 'really' listening to music for a few years and everything all still seems new to me, as well as my perspective as a guitarist, so I tend towards guitar-oriented music. I'm also usually drawn to more fast paced, or catchy chord changes and harmonies; which is the reason I stay away from Bullet For My Valentine but enjoy Avenged Sevenfold (I know, don't judge me XD). 
Don't get me wrong; I enjoy all sorts of non-catchy, slow music of all genres and instruments, but I'm only just beginning to fully appreciate the idea that less can often mean more in music.

Oh, and I almost forgot! That side project of Behold The Arctopus sounds really neat from what I heard in the link.


----------

